# اضخم كلب فى العالم



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*اضخم كلب فى العالم 







بصوا قد ايه 






يانهار 

.

..
.
.
.
..
..
.
..

.
.




​​*


----------



## فادية (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

:new2:كل  دا  كلب 
يا نهار  ابيض​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

*هههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووك ياباشا ​*


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وده كلب ولا جمل 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

_*هههههههههههههههه
جايبة منين دا يا كوكو اوعى يكون بتاعك و لاحاجة 
لا بجد انا حسبتة حصان :yaka:​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

دا لا حصان ولا جمل

دا دانياصور شكل كلب

ههههههههههههههههه

بس اعتقد انة خدعة مش حقيقي​


----------



## نفرتاري (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

ده شكلة بياخد هرمونات 
خلى بلكو منه


----------



## gift (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

واو ده كلب ولا حصان


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وده كلب ولا جمل
> ههههههههههههه



*لا ده كلب بس صغير شويه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووك ياباشا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



merola قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههه
> جايبة منين دا يا كوكو اوعى يكون بتاعك و لاحاجة
> لا بجد انا حسبتة حصان :yaka:​*_



*لالالالالالالالالالا 
مش بتاعى خالص 
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووك الجميل ياميرولا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دا لا حصان ولا جمل
> 
> دا دانياصور شكل كلب
> 
> ...



*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووك يافراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



نفرتاري قال:


> ده شكلة بياخد هرمونات
> خلى بلكو منه



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن صح 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على المرور​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



gift قال:


> واو ده كلب ولا حصان



*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## gigi angel (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

كل ده كلب  وياترى البيت بتاعه شكله اه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



germen قال:


> كل ده كلب  وياترى البيت بتاعه شكله اه



*اكيد بيته كبير اوى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووووك ​*


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*اية دة يا كوكو  جبتوا من فين ؟؟*

*بس اكيد دة هجين على دنياصور*​


----------



## vetaa (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

حرام عليك
دة مش كلب خااااااالص

دة كلاب فى بعض
هههههههههههههههه


ربنا يحرسنا


----------



## mero_engel (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

*كوكو انت متاكد انه كلب*
*ولا ديناصور متنكر في هيئه كلب*
*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



christ my lord قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اية دة يا كوكو  جبتوا من فين ؟؟*
> 
> *بس اكيد دة هجين على دنياصور*​



*هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووك ياباشا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



vetaa قال:


> حرام عليك
> دة مش كلب خااااااالص
> 
> دة كلاب فى بعض
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
لا صدقينى ده كلب بس صغير شويه 
هههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووك يابااشا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



mero_engel قال:


> *كوكو انت متاكد انه كلب*
> *ولا ديناصور متنكر في هيئه كلب*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا كوكو*​



*طبعا متأكد ياميرو 
بس بالنسبه لحكايه التنكر دى 
كل شىء ممكن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى لمروووووووووووووك ياباشا ​*


----------



## حسام سوما (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

هو دة كلب ولا ديناصور طب هو بيطلع ناررررررررررررررررررررر؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



حسام سوما قال:


> هو دة كلب ولا ديناصور طب هو بيطلع ناررررررررررررررررررررر؟



*هههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالا مش بيطلع نار 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

لا يجماعة ده كلب مهجن مع ديناصور 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى 





























يعضكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> لا يجماعة ده كلب مهجن مع ديناصور
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اوعى
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىى ياانجى على مرووووووووووووووووووووووك ​*


----------



## kajo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

باااااااين جدا انه ملعووووب فى الصوره

مش حقيقه ابدا


----------



## شنودة بستان (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

ايه ده 
بعد اذنكوا انا هجرى هتجروا معايا بسرعه 
اللى خايف على عمره يجى معايا 







هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا جميل على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع ده​


----------



## +مادونا+ (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

ده وحش ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 شكلو مرعببببببببب


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



شنودة بستان قال:


> ايه ده
> بعد اذنكوا انا هجرى هتجروا معايا بسرعه
> اللى خايف على عمره يجى معايا
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووك ياباشا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



+مادونا+ قال:


> ده وحش ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلو مرعببببببببب




*مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووووك الجميل يامادونا ​*


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده صاحبه مش باين جمبه
الحمدلله انه مش هنا فى مصر
كان زمانه عمل زى السلعوة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده صاحبه مش باين جمبه
> الحمدلله انه مش هنا فى مصر
> كان زمانه عمل زى السلعوة
> هههههههههههههههه



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووووووووك الجميل ​


----------



## meraaa (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

_هههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه ليه لما شفته قعدت اضحك.. فظييييييييع اوى وامور عاجبنى ونفسى العب معاه 
شكرا ياكوكو على الصورة الجامده دى _​


----------



## bisho2010 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

دة كلاب العالم كلها ضربوها في خلاط
بس دة اكيد مش كلب حقيقي


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

*ايه حكاية الحيوانات اليومين دول معاكو
اكبر كلب واصغر قطة وكوك وكاجو والكلاب الى جايبها
هو عشن كلكو حرف الكاف يعنى
حتجبلنا صرع بالكلاب بتاعتكو دى
يا رب يا كوكو اعيش لحد ما اشوف اسمك مكتوب تحته مطرود لكثرة كلاب المنتدى عشن اخلص منك هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



meraaa قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفه ليه لما شفته قعدت اضحك.. فظييييييييع اوى وامور عاجبنى ونفسى العب معاه
> شكرا ياكوكو على الصورة الجامده دى _​



هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووك الجميل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



bisho2010 قال:


> دة كلاب العالم كلها ضربوها في خلاط
> بس دة اكيد مش كلب حقيقي



مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووووك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



جيلان قال:


> *ايه حكاية الحيوانات اليومين دول معاكو
> اكبر كلب واصغر قطة وكوك وكاجو والكلاب الى جايبها
> هو عشن كلكو حرف الكاف يعنى
> حتجبلنا صرع بالكلاب بتاعتكو دى
> يا رب يا كوكو اعيش لحد ما اشوف اسمك مكتوب تحته مطرود لكثرة كلاب المنتدى عشن اخلص منك هههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه كده بس 
ده انا غلبان اووووووووووووووووووى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووووووووووك الجميل ​


----------



## كوك (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ده لو  حقيقى  كان  اكل  صحبوووووووووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



كوك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده لو  حقيقى  كان  اكل  صحبوووووووووووووووو



مرسىىىىىىىىىى على المرور​


----------



## ارووجة (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههه
مابظن انه حقيقي
دي لعبة في الفوتوشوب اكيد


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> مابظن انه حقيقي
> دي لعبة في الفوتوشوب اكيد



مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووووووك الجميل ياارووجة​


----------



## كوك (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*

ده  مش  كلب  ده  قوطه

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اضخم كلب فى العالم*



كوك قال:


> ده  مش  كلب  ده  قوطه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا ياكوك على مروووووووووووووك​


----------

